# Fishing the birds in Trinity Bay



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone wanting to chip in on gas and catch a few Specs and Reds in Trinity Bay....give me a call....will be fishing out of my Chaparral 23' with 150 four-stroke....headed to Ft. Anahuac tomorrow morning....and Sunday....may have one already both days... will take 2....sometimes we wade also, but mostly will be chasing birds this weekend......... As long as the weather holds....little ripple+ is great....2-3 foot waves is not so good!! Should be 6-9mph winds from the NNE tomorrow....Bring your sun tan lotion and bay rigs or bass rig is what we are using if you are a newbie!! Should not be allergic to a White Lab!! She's our luck....Call: 409-381-0128...JT from Baytown:fish:


----------

